# HS1336i (First Time Out) Report - Auger Lift Broken



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Well we got 8" of heavy wet snow last night. First time out using my new-to-me blower. All was going well until I was finishing up clearing the third driveway and the auger would not go back down. Goes up just fine, I can hear the switch and relay ticking when I try to put it back down, but no dice the lift motor isn't engaging. Any advice? The block fuse for the motor looks okay, and it goes up (but is now limited up and stuck) just fine... no going back down though! I'm imagining there's just a switch, relay, and wires to a motor and small hydraulic lift... could it be out of hydraulic fluid possibly???


Shot snow like crazy at the start! Now I'm stranded with the blower in the up position... ****!


Edit: Messing around in the battery box, I got a loose ground or relay somewhere. Its working intermittently now.


Edit 2: Fixed - loose relay. Leaving up in case anyone else find this issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Munshaw said:


> Well we got 8" of heavy wet snow last night. First time out using my new-to-me blower. All was going well until I was finishing up clearing the third driveway and the auger would not go back down. Goes up just fine, I can hear the switch and relay ticking when I try to put it back down, but no dice the lift motor isn't engaging. Any advice? The block fuse for the motor looks okay, and it goes up (but is now limited up and stuck) just fine... no going back down though! I'm imagining there's just a switch, relay, and wires to a motor and small hydraulic lift... could it be out of hydraulic fluid possibly???
> 
> 
> Shot snow like crazy at the start! Now I'm stranded with the blower in the up position... ****!


did you call dealer? still under warranty?


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> Well we got 8" of heavy wet snow last night. First time out using my new-to-me blower. All was going well until I was finishing up clearing the third driveway and the auger would not go back down. Goes up just fine, I can hear the switch and relay ticking when I try to put it back down, but no dice the lift motor isn't engaging. Any advice? The block fuse for the motor looks okay, and it goes up (but is now limited up and stuck) just fine... no going back down though! I'm imagining there's just a switch, relay, and wires to a motor and small hydraulic lift... could it be out of hydraulic fluid possibly???
> 
> 
> Shot snow like crazy at the start! Now I'm stranded with the blower in the up position... ****!
> ...



Any chance it is just overheated? I know I saw something about parts on these overheating somewhere...


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Good news, just a loose relay. Wiggled it back into place and all is well. No I didn't call the dealer. Small town in Northwestern Ontario... only one dealer. Pretty terrible place. I bought the unit used so no warranty. 



Great to throw snow with, plenty of power! Actually need to be careful not to throw snow into the neighbors driveway over the yard (50 ft). Track machine takes some getting used to, certainly not what I would call "maneuverable"..but that's to be expected. 



Ran around the neighborhood cleaning up other driveways to get some more time behind the handlebars and get more comfortable with it.



Crisis averted.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I was just about to break out my service manual and see if there was anything in the trouble shoot section, glad to hear it was minor.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Munshaw said:


> Good news, just a loose relay. Wiggled it back into place and all is well. No I didn't call the dealer. Small town in Northwestern Ontario... only one dealer. Pretty terrible place. I bought the unit used so no warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you have the official Honda shop manual for this beast. well worth it.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> I was just about to break out my service manual and see if there was anything in the trouble shoot section, glad to hear it was minor.



Ah thank you - sadly I'm having a hard time tracking one down... dealer wants $150 for one, until I find something I can't figure out on my own I'm not willing to part with that much $ for a stack of paper. They seem hard to come by.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V1500E3

If you're in Canada try and get a friend to send it to you.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/61V1500E3
> 
> If you're in Canada try and get a friend to send it to you.



Thank you! I live less than 60 miles from the border and have stuff shipped there all the time, I will go this route! Broke a track axle shear pin yesterday as well, took a few minutes of head scratching before I figured it out, but I can see this machine is a bit of a bear that will take some getting used to re: troubleshooting.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> Thank you! I live less than 60 miles from the border and have stuff shipped there all the time, I will go this route! Broke a track axle shear pin yesterday as well, took a few minutes of head scratching before I figured it out, but I can see this machine is a bit of a bear that will take some getting used to re: troubleshooting.


Yes if you can get shipped to US side that's the way to go, I got totally raped on shipping and fees when I got mine, should have shipped it to a friend and then had him send it to me, that's what I'm doing with the one for my HS720.

Also when you order, there are two service manuals listed for our machines, use your serial # to determine the correct one.


Sorry you are having glitches with yours, but it is kinda nice to have someone else on here with a 1336 so I can see things to look for if I have similar problems with mine, thanks for posting this stuff up.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> Yes if you can get shipped to US side that's the way to go, I got totally raped on shipping and fees when I got mine, should have shipped it to a friend and then had him send it to me, that's what I'm doing with the one for my HS720.
> 
> Also when you order, there are two service manuals listed for our machines, use your serial # to determine the correct one.
> 
> ...



Hmm... neither manual appears to be exactly for my machine, although they both look very close. 



My serial number is SACJ-1014027 whereas both manuals listed on the site are for SBCJ-XXXXXXX models. Mine is the "Canadian" version apparently, 2010 when new. They look similar enough (mine has no dial on the dash, instead it has a button) I may just get the SBCJ- manual unless I can track the right one down.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Munshaw said:


> My serial number is SACJ-1014027...


 FYI your unit was recalled for a defective fuel tank. Might want to check whether that was ever done...
Model Number HS1336i Prefix SACJ Serial Number 1014018 to 1014057
Honda snowblower recall - Turners Tips


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like there is a second edition and a third edition, what one would fit your blower best is hard to tell, my machine is also a Canadian edition but a 2016 model, the manual for mine is the third edition.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> Looks like there is a second edition and a third edition, what one would fit your blower best is hard to tell, my machine is also a Canadian edition but a 2016 model, the manual for mine is the third edition.



I emailed their publication division, hopefully its am e-mail that gets checked and they get back to me about it. If not I'll likely just get the second edition. 




tabora said:


> FYI your unit was recalled for a defective fuel tank. Might want to check whether that was ever done...
> Model Number HS1336i Prefix SACJ Serial Number 1014018 to 1014057
> Honda snowblower recall - Turners Tips



How on earth did you find this??? Will definitely look into this, the unit gets stored in my attached garage - certainly don't want a fire in there...


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> I emailed their publication division, hopefully its am e-mail that gets checked and they get back to me about it. If not I'll likely just get the second edition.



I took a quick look through mine again, and even though it doesn’t really cover your style of controls and and a lot of the wring and ECM will be different, everything forward of that is likely the same, all the mechanical and such so even if not an exact match and one for your year can’t be have, I would think it will still likely be very useful for a lot of things.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

If you are buying a shop manual for your 1336, I need one also.

We can split the fees since I'm in Canada too.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

hatesnow said:


> If you are buying a shop manual for your 1336, I need one also.
> 
> We can split the fees since I'm in Canada too.



I got in touch with the Honda Publications people, and they said that the manuals listed on the site that was referred to are for the Japanese made Canadian version, and that those ones are American made and somewhat different? I thought all of the 1336i's were made in Japan. I will try and get in touch with Honda Canada, which they referred me to. My local dealer wants $160 for the shop manual, and they are not sure its the right one... :smiley-confused013:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I think the only different between the USDM and CDM 1336 is the bucket design. Due to regulations the snowblower can not have any moving parts such as augers etc outside the bucket or around it. The japanese and canadian 1336 have the spinning discs towards the corners of the bucket where as the USDM blowers have fully enclosed buckets.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

JnC said:


> I think the only different between the USDM and CDM 1336 is the bucket design. Due to regulations the snowblower can not have any moving parts such as augers etc outside the bucket or around it. The japanese and canadian 1336 have the spinning discs towards the corners of the bucket where as the USDM blowers have fully enclosed buckets.


Wow. That's really interesting. Pretty major difference between the two versions. I would like to see them together side by side clearing snow, EOD snow/ice, etc.... I have to assume those spinning black outer disc's make a difference otherwise why bother having 2 versions. Very interesting. Thanks for the posting those two pictures. Never saw that before.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Agree.
It always pays to have a look, getting to and from dealer is going to be a fair amount of work and time out. If its something simple like the OP found (and it often is) good to go. 

Good to get going early as you will have it a long time and will need it down the road someday.


----------

